# Injured pigeon in Phoenix Arizona



## dexner (May 8, 2011)

We found a scared wounded pigeon in my back yard. Wing is bloody. Hiding in a place we can't reach well. What do we do? We have no experience with birds.

One of my cats may be responsible despite multiple bells around their necks. I've got them inside now.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*phx az*

Dexner 
Hello, Is the pigeon feral or a lost homer?
Where in Phx are you located? I am in the MetroCenter area.


----------



## dexner (May 8, 2011)

*North Central Phoenix*

Hi. We're located just off 7th st south of Greenway and Bell.

I assumed it's a feral pigeon. How would I know if it's a lost homer?

Debbie


----------



## dexner (May 8, 2011)

*Pigeon flown away*

We went to look at the pigeon to see if it had any ID on it's leg and we can't find it anywhere. We were trying to avoid scaring it more and left it where it seemed to feel somewhat safe under the orange tree (foliage all the way to the ground and a shady clearing underneath).

We checked everywhere, in the tree, in nearby bush, everywhere in the yard. No sign of the pigeon.

I'm hoping this means that it was able to fly and wasn't so badly hurt?

Debbie


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...thanks for caring. A bloody pigeon is never good news, as he was likely attacked by a predator, and this oftentimes means an infection will develop. Typically one has 24-48 hours to get any attacked bird onto antibiotics ( 60 hours tops ). Without them, the story will not end well....

If you happen to see him again, try to keep him there and secure it. If not, keep this info in mind for next time.

One of the most difficult and frustrating things is trying to rescue an injured Pigeon/Bird which still has flying capabilities....


----------



## dexner (May 8, 2011)

*How and where*

So if this bird or a future bird presents again, how can I catch or contain a bird and where's the best place to take it for antibiotics? 

I need instructions for someone who has no experience with birds and grew up with parental messages to "never touch a wounded bird because if your smell (or something like the oil from your fingers) gets on it they'll be an outcast."

So I want to help and most of all want to be sure I don't do more harm than good.

BTW, before I registered and posted, I followed the link below from the thread Please Help What Should I do, but the link doesn't lead to a picture of a trap. I'd love to see the picture if someone could forward a new link.

p.s Here is a trap I use to catch birds, it works great! 
http://community.webshots.com/photo.../47824869LthKfP 
The trap is made up of a box and a paper towel tube filled with rocks and a wedge is cut out of the top so the box can stand well on it..

Thanks for being there,

Debbie


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hopefully everything turned out o.k.
thanks for helping the little guy/girl out


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

bird Trap
http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## dexner (May 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

